# Cong's Design 4x4



## TheChaiCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi guys, haven't found a single thread about this cube so here it goes ...

On instagram a person that goes by canadacuber "confirmed" (idk if it's true) the new Cong's Design Meiyu 4x4 a couple weeks ago, posting a picture of the exterior of the cube. It has many colored plastic options and appears to have quite a lot of exaggerated florian cuts in not only the corner pieces but the center pieces as well. I'm hoping to God this cube really does come because It seems like the reverse corner cutting will be amazing. 

I love my Yuxin 4x4, but those inner layers bug the hell out of me and I don't think I'm willing to dump 26-27$ on the Moyu Aosu which is already years old (the reason why I refuse to buy the Aolong V2, great cube but sure enough it became outdated with all the new puzzles). I am willing to spend that much (maybe even slightly more) on a 4x4 made by cong's design and something that's completely new in a market with limited options. 

Discuss what you want about this cube haha. I'm so ready for it.

That GuoGuan Yuexiao though, eh? I refuse to believe it's going to be that much better than my dear thunderclap.


----------



## Kudz (Dec 29, 2015)

1. Where is clock?
2. GuoGuan have amazing performance, but I don't need such great cc etc. so the feel of cube will matters
3. Nice new good 4x4 on market and still no clocks
I really need to get one.
Hypehypehypehypehypehypehypehype


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

Kudz said:


> 1. Where is clock?
> 2. GuoGuan have amazing performance, but I don't need such great cc etc. so the feel of cube will matters
> 3. Nice new good 4x4 on market and still no clocks
> I really need to get one.
> Hypehypehypehypehypehypehypehype



hahaha, maybe I'll bite and get a GuoGuan someday. Clock though I'm not into it lol, is it more of an intuitive puzzle or algorithmic puzzle? I tend to stay away from algorithms not for cubic puzzles ...


----------



## Kudz (Dec 29, 2015)

TheChaiCuber said:


> hahaha, maybe I'll bite and get a GuoGuan someday. Clock though I'm not into it lol, is it more of an intuitive puzzle or algorithmic puzzle? I tend to stay away from algorithms not for cubic puzzles ...



I don't have clock, cause when I get when it was ****, and even was not fully assembled. I watched few vids on it and from that what I know it is not algorithmic puzzle. It is very easy to master that's why I need it. And I like way of solving it.


----------



## nightcuber (Dec 29, 2015)

It's true, Moyu just posted a picture (3 days ago) on their facebook page about the Cong's Design MeiYu


----------



## Siddharth (Dec 29, 2015)

Its going to be available in MANY colours...maybe the same ones on the tanglong?


----------



## nightcuber (Dec 29, 2015)

Siddharth said:


> Its going to be available in MANY colours...maybe the same ones on the tanglong?



Yes, exact same: blue, teal, pink, white, primary, grey, black and brown


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 29, 2015)

rip stickerless puzzles


----------



## rumarfer28 (Dec 29, 2015)

Aaron Lau said:


> rip stickerless puzzles



Is a marketing strategy, I think they will release colored caps in future to personalize their recent cubes (tanglong, tangpo, gt, ...).


----------



## sigalig (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm about to order a Cyclone boys 4x4, which from what I've heard is really amazing (but only after breaking it in). For the price, I'm not sure if this new Cong's Design cube will be able to beat it. It'll have to be on par with the Aosu.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 3, 2016)

awwww yeahhhh
MeiYing = BaeYing
so...
MeiYu = BaeYu?


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 3, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> awwww yeahhhh
> MeiYing = BaeYing
> so...
> MeiYu = BaeYu?



It makes me sad people still say Bae.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 3, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> It makes me sad people still say Bae.



It makes me sad that you go around trying to put down every post I make.


----------



## molarmanful (Jan 3, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> It makes me sad that you go around trying to put down every post I make.


I feel a cubing battle starting...

Back on topic: Any pictures?


----------



## lujandav (Jan 8, 2016)

As of now the cube is available at Cubezz.com!


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 8, 2016)

molarmanful said:


> I feel a cubing battle starting...
> 
> Back on topic: Any pictures?



Starting? Pshhh it's been going on since LAST YEAR
roflroflrofl


----------



## MoyuFTW (Jan 8, 2016)

molarmanful said:


> I feel a cubing battle starting...
> 
> Back on topic: Any pictures?



http://cubezz.com/Buy-4834-MoYu+MeiYu+4x4x4+Speed+Cube+Black.html
Pictures can be viewed at cubezz now. It's very rounded the centers...It is different


----------



## Tiwaz (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm curious how it peforms, no youtube video's yet..


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 12, 2016)

I just got it.

This thing is awful.


----------



## JamesDanko (Jan 12, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> I just got it.
> 
> This thing is awful.



Welp, not interested anymore.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 12, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> I just got it.
> 
> This thing is awful.



Uh oh, Hopefully it's like the CB as you have to set it up and break it in. Do you see any potential in it to be good?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 12, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Uh oh, Hopefully it's like the CB as you have to set it up and break it in. Do you see any potential in it to be good?



Very little.

It was super tight, so I loosened every side a quarter turn. And it went from tight to exploding. It uses a old anti misalignment mech and I have no clue why. It's difficult to assemble, sandy, outer layers were catchy, etc. I'm sure it'll get a bit better. But this one sucks.


----------



## qwertycuber (Jan 12, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> I just got it.
> 
> This thing is awful.



Shame on you, Cong.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Ouch, the design looked promising


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 12, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Ouch, the design looked promising



The design is a nightmare for assembly lol.


----------



## RhysC (Jan 13, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> I just got it.
> 
> This thing is awful.



Is this the AoSu killer?!?!?!?


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Jan 13, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> The design is a nightmare for assembly lol.



Oh dear. All _good_ 4x4s are sooo hard to assemble.. (except Cong's apparently isn't good)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 13, 2016)

WowIsThatA10x10 said:


> Oh dear. All 4x4s are sooo hard to assemble..



Rubik's, QJs and Meffert's weren't. Just sayin'.


----------



## Calamity Strike (Jan 13, 2016)

~Adam~ said:


> Rubik's, QJs and Meffert's weren't. Just sayin'.



They weren't a pain to assemble, they were a pain to solve  (sorry, i couldn't resist)
Anyway as far as the outer layers catching, the yuxin did that a lot, you've just gotta break it in, don't know about the other problems though :/


----------



## DELToS (Jan 13, 2016)

Calamity Strike said:


> They weren't a pain to assemble, they were a pain to solve  (sorry, i couldn't resist)
> Anyway as far as the outer layers catching, the yuxin did that a lot, you've just gotta break it in, don't know about the other problems though :/



Yeah, I love the YuXin, it makes me actually WANT to practice 4x4, unlike the AoSu


----------



## Calamity Strike (Jan 13, 2016)

DELToS said:


> Yeah, I love the YuXin, it makes me actually WANT to practice 4x4, unlike the AoSu


I know Right, its just got such a crispy and light feel to it, if there was a 3x3 that felt like that I'd never go back  The corner cutting is a bit annoying though :/


----------



## DELToS (Jan 13, 2016)

Calamity Strike said:


> I know Right, its just got such a crispy and light feel to it, if there was a 3x3 that felt like that I'd never go back  The corner cutting is a bit annoying though :/



yess such a nice feel


----------



## mjm (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm still hoping this turns out alright
Been looking forward to it for quite a while


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 13, 2016)

mjm said:


> I'm still hoping this turns out alright



Pun intended?

anyway, does anyone else besides Chris have this cube?


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 13, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Pun intended?
> 
> anyway, does anyone else besides Chris have this cube?



I do. Also don't recommend it


----------



## Johnny (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't get why a 4x4 needs squared off corners. Corner twists on a 4x4 require the corner piece to flex much more than it realistically ever should.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 13, 2016)

Johnny said:


> I don't get why a 4x4 needs squared off corners. Corner twists on a 4x4 require the corner piece to flex much more than it realistically ever should.



Yeah, Every 4x4 I have feels like it would break or explode before the corner would twist.


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 14, 2016)

Yeah, there's no point for a square corner design on anything other than 3x3 (unless there's something I'm missing here). Maybe it'll be possible to sand down the corners to make it better? I doubt that'll fix any speed issues though.


----------



## qwertycuber (Jan 14, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Yeah, there's no point for a square corner design on anything other than 3x3 (unless there's something I'm missing here). Maybe it'll be possible to sand down the corners to make it better? I doubt that'll fix any speed issues though.



Maybe it is just the trend of cubes these days, and most 3x3s these days have square corners, so the designers probably have thought, "Why not square corners on a 4x4?"


----------



## supercavitation (Jan 14, 2016)

Johnny said:


> I don't get why a 4x4 needs squared off corners. Corner twists on a 4x4 require the corner piece to flex much more than it realistically ever should.



I've actually gotten corner twists on an Aosu, but it was on fairly loose tensions.


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 14, 2016)

DELToS said:


> Yeah, I love the YuXin, it makes me actually WANT to practice 4x4, unlike the AoSu



Yea my aosu kinda sucks, on loose tensions is pops like crazy, on tight its really bumpy and slow, the yuxin is much better


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 14, 2016)

The review is up on the review section of the forums. I think I'm probably one of the first people to actually have the cube but I could be wrong. The review has been up for almost a week I'm surprised nobody has seen it yet lolz. But yeah, incredibly disappointing release


----------



## mjm (Jan 14, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Pun intended?
> 
> anyway, does anyone else besides Chris have this cube?



It was very slight, but yeah, pun intended. Mostly for myself, haha


----------



## Mosha (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jan 16, 2016)

Mosha said:


> http://i.imgur.com/NAM3RGb.jpg


Do you think they mean just the ones they sent to reviewers had this problem, or does that include the first batch to actually be sold? Probably the former, but I'm worried with how they say 'the new batch' as if to imply it's one they're only just sending out. Probably just a case of imperfect English tho.


----------



## Siddharth (Jan 16, 2016)

Hopefully this one will be better..


----------



## nightcuber (Jan 16, 2016)

Sounds good, since i'll get mine in like 2 weeks/1 month for free, and it will be the new batch


----------



## SouthernCuber (Jan 16, 2016)

Its because the first batch has errors and they are fixing it


----------



## Johnny (Jan 16, 2016)

Dammit, I was looking forward to juicy negative reviews of this thing

Speaking of which, am I the only person who loves watching negative reviews?


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jan 17, 2016)

Johnny said:


> Dammit, I was looking forward to juicy negative reviews of this thing
> 
> Speaking of which, am I the only person who loves watching negative reviews?



Nope, Even i love watching negative reviews (Maybe that's why i look for rubiks cube reviews)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 17, 2016)

Johnny said:


> Dammit, I was looking forward to juicy negative reviews of this thing
> 
> Speaking of which, am I the only person who loves watching negative reviews?



haha I like trashing 2x2s before they come out and then watching reviews and saying "I told you so".


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 17, 2016)

Mosha said:


> http://i.imgur.com/NAM3RGb.jpg



Dang. The one time I decided to get a cube early. Lolz


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jan 22, 2016)

So mine just arrived today. And it's ehh, not that great. Does anyone know where on the pieces the moulding error affected, so I can check when I dissasemble it?

And if mine does turn out to be one of the defective ones, how possible is it that YJ could send me a replacement one if I contacted them?


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 22, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> So mine just arrived today. And it's ehh, not that great. Does anyone know where on the pieces the moulding error affected, so I can check when I dissasemble it?
> 
> And if mine does turn out to be one of the defective ones, how possible is it that YJ could send me a replacement one if I contacted them?



I know that the cubicle will send replacement parts to all known defective puzzles ordered from their shop, but idk if other stores have that relationship with YJ to do so. I assume that other stores will have replacement parts available for purchase, as well as the cubicle.

Side note, I don't think the new center pieces will make the cube that much better. The main thing that will happen is that the inner layers will probably feel much lighter thus be faster or "less sluggish" at least. The feel of the cube really turns me off now.


Coolio


----------



## SouthernCuber (Jan 22, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> So mine just arrived today. And it's ehh, not that great. Does anyone know where on the pieces the moulding error affected, so I can check when I dissasemble it?
> 
> And if mine does turn out to be one of the defective ones, how possible is it that YJ could send me a replacement one if I contacted them?



Im pretty sure its in the center pieces but its not that some of them are defective, im pretty sure all the ones being sold right now have the problem so it most likely has it but im not 100% on that


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 23, 2016)

So I just got one and and I don't see what everyone is talking about. moving around the middle slice feels a bit sluggish but not crazy catching. Is there something I can do to know what specific catching people are experiencing. Also, I have heard it is a molding issue on the center pieces... Does anyone know what it is and if it can just be sanded?


----------



## SouthernCuber (Jan 23, 2016)

ViolaBouquet said:


> So I just got one and and I don't see what everyone is talking about. moving around the middle slice feels a bit sluggish but not crazy catching. Is there something I can do to know what specific catching people are experiencing. Also, I have heard it is a molding issue on the center pieces... Does anyone know what it is and if it can just be sanded?



Try reverse corner cutting, if you dont get annoying lock ups and sometimes the centers half popping out then maybe you got one that doesnt have the problem, also the thing with the mold in the centers is something thats supossed to be hollow so you cant really sand it down.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 23, 2016)

SouthernCuber said:


> Try reverse corner cutting, if you dont get annoying lock ups and sometimes the centers half popping out then maybe you got one that doesnt have the problem, also the thing with the mold in the centers is something thats supossed to be hollow so you cant really sand it down.



My reverse corner cutting is great and tensions are looser than my other 4x4s. I'll mess around with it. I have another MeiYu on its way so I will compare those and see if there are some that are not as bad.

Edit: I am in love with this cube. It blows everyone of my other 4x4s out of the water. The corner cutting in both directions is amazing. The inner layers are a bit slow but the out ones are amazingly fast making the 3x3 stage super easy. I haven't lubed it yet but we will see how it is as time goes on.


----------



## LiquidDnB (Feb 10, 2016)

Wait, so the new pieces come in late January or late February? 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 10, 2016)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Edit: I am in love with this cube. It blows everyone of my other 4x4s out of the water. The corner cutting in both directions is amazing. The inner layers are a bit slow but the out ones are amazingly fast making the 3x3 stage super easy. I haven't lubed it yet but we will see how it is as time goes on.



I too am in love with mine, I think we just happened to get lucky with the ones we got. I broke every 4x4 PB with this thing in the first 150 solves, and tonight I dumped a bunch of traxxas 50k in it, and broke most of them all over again. As added bonus, the inner layers are now a lot faster than they were. This thing is easy my main, and IMHO it's probably the best 4x4 that I've ever used.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Feb 10, 2016)

supercavitation said:


> I too am in love with mine, I think we just happened to get lucky with the ones we got. I broke every 4x4 PB with this thing in the first 150 solves, and tonight I dumped a bunch of traxxas 50k in it, and broke most of them all over again. As added bonus, the inner layers are now a lot faster than they were. This thing is easy my main, and IMHO it's probably the best 4x4 that I've ever used.



That's nice to know. What 4x4s have you had previously?


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 10, 2016)

MoyuFTW said:


> That's nice to know. What 4x4s have you had previously?



Aosu (both sizes), Yuxin, Cyclone Boys, Shengshou, and Guansu.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 15, 2016)

Any more recent experiences with this cube? I'm thinking of getting one but am still a bit put off by the early reviews.


----------



## SouthernCuber (Mar 15, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Any more recent experiences with this cube? I'm thinking of getting one but am still a bit put off by the early reviews.


For me this cube is amazing but only after setting up and tons of breaking in, but after that I broke all my records, I only recommend if 4x4 is one of your main events


----------



## LiquidDnB (Mar 18, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Any more recent experiences with this cube? I'm thinking of getting one but am still a bit put off by the early reviews.


Just got it. Great cube OOTB, but due to the alignment mech one layer is noticeably slower than the rest. After quickly lubing, this gets a lot less noticeable thiugh, but still. Definitely recommend if you like 4x4.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Mar 18, 2016)

I must say that I am pleasantly surprised by the MeiYu. Coming in cheaper than some 3x3's I wanted a backup 4x4 that I could carry around with me without worrying that it would get messed up. It has now become my main 4x4 over my mini Aosu. Initially the middle layers were a little tight, but I've done a couple hundred solves on it now and it moves so smoothly. It is more forgiving with bad/misaligned turns than the Aosu as well. My Aosu would pop out the small inner pieces all the time. The MeiYu when it does pop it pop's more than just an inner piece which usually render the solves DNF's. But given that my Aosu popped at least once every 10 solves, and the MeiYu has only popped about 5 times in a few hundred solves speak volumes in my book.

I'd certainly recommend the MeiYu to anyone interested in 4x4, and with it being $10 cheaper than the Aosu it's a no brainer IMO.


----------



## Chree (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks like the new pieces are in stock on thecubicle.us

Although Black cubes are out of stock. Bummer. 

http://thecubicle.us/congs-design-meiyu-p-5469.html


----------

